# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Pyetje për shqiptarët në Francë

## pseudo

E mund te dini  cfare shance ke ne france qe te marresh neshtetesine  duke patur titre de sejour  de tipit ETUDIANT ?
Merci d avance

----------


## Dorontina

te martohesh, ndryshe ..bonne chance ...edhe ate bene pa te dal afati !si ne france si ne belgjik njejt asht .

----------


## Mbreti_ILI

> E mund te dini  cfare shance ke ne france qe te marresh neshtetesine  duke patur titre de sejour  de tipit ETUDIANT ?
> Merci d avance


Keshtu , me titre de sejour ( leje qendrimin ) te tipit Etudiant , ke kohe te qendrosh poaq sa studion , mirepo nese nderkohe gjen nje pune e cila te garanton dhe per te cilin profesion nuk ka shume vendase , eshte e mundur qe brenda pese vitesh te ta japin TITRE DE SEJOUR , per 10 vjet , qe dmth mund te kesh mundesi brenda atij 10 vjeqari te aplikosh per nenshetetesi , perndryshe nuk ke mundesi te menjehershme , ose sikur qe tha Dorontina : te martohesh ...!!

----------


## Dorontina

> Keshtu , me titre de sejour ( leje qendrimin ) te tipit Etudiant , ke kohe te qendrosh poaq sa studion , mirepo nese nderkohe gjen nje pune e cila te garanton dhe per te cilin profesion nuk ka shume vendase , eshte e mundur qe brenda pese vitesh te ta japin TITRE DE SEJOUR , per 10 vjet , qe dmth mund te kesh mundesi brenda atij 10 vjeqari te aplikosh per nenshetetesi , perndryshe nuk ke mundesi te menjehershme , ose sikur qe tha Dorontina : te martohesh ...!!


ketu nuk te apin titre de sejour per dhjet vite,vetem sa studion .keto jan nji vjeqare qe vazhdohen qdo vitê.
ma se miri martesa me kontrat qe ti lehteson shpenzimet nese ben ndarje dhe pasuria nuk taksohet po sejcili ka te veten.kontrata bahet para marteses per te qen e plotfuqishme.te noteri apo avokati .

----------


## pseudo

Dmth te bej valixhet per tu kthyer nga kam ardhur.
Nuk e imagjinoja te ishte kaq e veshtire, pastaj kete pune te marteses me kontrate nuk e bej dot.
Pastaj sa kohe zgjat procedura nga momenti qe te marrin dokumentat per nenshtetesine dhe pas sa kohesh te japin ata nje pergjigje qofte ajo dhe negative.

----------


## DI_ANA

> E mund te dini  cfare shance ke ne france qe te marresh neshtetesine  duke patur titre de sejour  de tipit ETUDIANT ?
> Merci d avance


Mjafton te kesh 5 vjet ne France dhe ke te drejte te marresh nenshtetesine.Studentet shqiptare ne France pas nje kohe te tille,e kane te lehte marrjen e nenshtesise,sidomos kur kane studiuar ne mjekesi,drejtesi,inxhinieri,arkitekture etj et!
Mund te them qe shancet nqs i mbush vitet i ke!

Gjithe te mirat

----------


## Dorontina

> Pastaj sa kohe zgjat procedura nga momenti qe te marrin dokumentat per nenshtetesine dhe pas sa kohesh te japin ata nje pergjigje qofte ajo dhe negative.


nji vit deri nji vit e gjysem , po ke drejt me pyet ne gjygj se atje behet aprovimi dhe te shiqosh monitorin .
bonne chance , il faut tenter toutes les chances.

----------


## DI_ANA

VOS DROITS ET DÉMARCHES : Etrangers en France

principes et bénéficiaires

Principe 

La naturalisation est un mode d'acquisition de la nationalité française. 

Elle s'opère par décret. 

Contrairement à la déclaration, ce n'est pas un droit. 

Elle est soumise à la décision discrétionnaire de l'administration, qui peut la refuser, même si les conditions sont réunies. 


Bénéficiaires 

Le demandeur doit être majeur. 

Toutefois, la naturalisation peut être accordée à l'enfant mineur resté étranger, bien que l'un de ses parents soit devenu français, s'il justifie avoir résidé avec lui en France durant les 5 années précédant le dépôt de la demande. 


Nécessité d'une demande 

La naturalisation nécessite une demande de la personne concernée.

----------


## DI_ANA

Po te jap dhe kushtet qe duhet te plotesosh ne frengjisht...



Résidence en France et régularité du séjour 
	Début de page

Le demandeur doit avoir sa résidence en France au moment de la signature du décret de naturalisation et doit justifier d'un séjour régulier. 

Par ailleurs, il doit remplir une "condition de stage", sauf exception (réduction ou dispense de stage), à savoir justifier d'une résidence habituelle en France pendant les 5 années qui précèdent le dépôt de sa demande. 

Cette résidence doit avoir été régulière au regard de la réglementation sur le séjour des étrangers en France. 

Réductions de stage 

La durée de résidence habituelle en France est réduite à 2 ans pour l'étranger : 

    *

      qui a accompli avec succès 2 années d'études en vue de l'obtention d'un diplôme délivré par une université ou un établissement d'enseignement supérieur français, 
    *

      ou qui a rendu ou qui peut rendre des services importants à la France par ses capacités et ses talents. 


Dispenses de stage 

N'est pas soumis à la condition de résidence habituelle de 5 ans, l'étranger : 

    *

      qui a accompli des services militaires dans l'armée française ou qui, en temps de guerre, a contracté un engagement volontaire dans les armées françaises ou alliées, 
    *

      ou qui a rendu des services exceptionnels à la France ou celui dont la naturalisation présente un intérêt exceptionnel pour la France (dans ce cas le décret de naturalisation intervient après avis du Conseil d'Etat sur rapport motivé du ministre compétent), 
    *

      ou qui a obtenu le statut de réfugié en France, 
    *

      ou qui appartient à l'entité culturelle et linguistique française, lorsqu'il est ressortissant d'un territoire ou Etat dont la langue officielle ou l'une des langues officielles est le français et que le français est sa langue maternelle ou qui justifie d'une scolarisation d'au moins 5 ans dans un établissement enseignant en langue française. 



Moralité 
	Début de page

Le demandeur doit être de bonnes vie et moeurs et ne pas avoir fait l'objet de l'une des condamnations empêchant l'acquisition de la nationalité française. 

La condition de "bonnes vie et moeurs" donne lieu à une enquête préfectorale qui porte sur la conduite et le loyalisme du postulant. Elle peut être complétée par une consultation des organismes consulaires ou sociaux. 

Sont notamment vérifiés les condamnations pénales prononcées en France et à l'étranger, le comportement civique de l'intéressé. 


Assimilation à la communauté française 
	Début de page

Le demandeur doit justifier de son assimilation à la communauté française, notamment par une connaissance suffisante, selon sa condition, de la langue française et des droits et devoirs conférés par la nationalité française.  

La condition de connaissance de la langue française ne s'applique pas aux réfugiés statutaires et apatrides en séjour habituel et régulier depuis au moins 15 ans en France et âgés de plus de 70 ans.  

L'assimilation est vérifiée lors d'un entretien individuel avec un agent de la préfecture ou du consulat.  


Absence de condamnations pénales 
	Début de page

La demande de l'étranger, qui a été condamné pour crimes ou délits constituant une atteinte aux intérêts fondamentaux de la Nation ou un acte de terrorisme ou à une peine égale ou supérieure à 6 mois de prison sans sursis, est irrecevable. 

Note A noter : cette irrecevabilité ne s'applique pas à l'enfant mineur susceptible d'acquérir la nationalité française par effet collectif, ni au condamné qui bénéficie d'une réhabilitation de plein droit ou judiciaire ou dont la mention de la condamnation a été exclue du bulletin n° 2 du casier judiciaire.  


Absence de mesure d'éloignement ou d'interdiction du territoire 


L'étranger ne doit pas avoir fait l'objet d'un arrêté d'expulsion non rapporté ou abrogé ou d'une interdiction du territoire français non entièrement exécutée.

----------


## DI_ANA

Dossier de demande 


Un formulaire de demande d'acquisition de la nationalité française par naturalisation est remis au postulant. 

Il doit le remplir en double exemplaire. 

Une notice d'information sur les pièces à fournir pour établir son dossier lui est également délivrée. 

Ces pièces doivent être en totalité produites dans un délai de 6 mois suivant le dépôt de la demande, sous peine d'un classement sans suite. 

Attention ! Attention : les documents rédigés en langue étrangère doivent être accompagnés de leur traduction par un traducteur agréé, produite en original.  


Lieu du dépôt 


L'étranger doit s'adresser : 

    *

      en France, à la préfecture de son département (à Paris, à la préfecture de police), 
    *

      à l'étranger, au consulat français du pays où il réside, 
    *

      lorsque qu'il est sous les drapeaux, auprès de l'autorité militaire qui transmet la demande dans les 8 jours, avec son avis, à l'autorité administrative de sa résidence habituelle. 



Francisation du nom et/ou des prénoms 


Lors de sa demande de naturalisation, le postulant peut demander, sous certaines réserves, la francisation de ses nom et/ou  prénom(s) ainsi que celle des prénoms de ses enfants. 

Il peut aussi demander l'attribution d'un prénom français, lorsque lui ou ses enfants n'ont aucun prénom. 


Remise d'un récépissé 


A réception de l'ensemble des pièces exigées, le préfet ou le consulat délivre au demandeur un récépissé et transmet dans les 6 mois son dossier avec un avis motivé au ministre chargé des naturalisations (via le ministre des affaires étrangères s'il s'agit d'un consulat). 

Le dossier comprend les pièces fournies, le bulletin n°2 du casier judiciaire du postulant et le résultat de l'enquête sur sa conduite et son loyalisme.   

Le ministre chargé des naturalisations dispose, à compter de la délivrance de ce récépissé, d'un délai de 18 mois, sauf exception, pour rendre sa décision.   


Changement de résidence ou familiale 


Tout au long de la procédure, le postulant doit informer la préfecture ou le consulat de tout changement de résidence et toute modification intervenue dans sa situation familiale, en transmettant un document type joint au formulaire de demande. 

A réception de ce document par l'administration, un récépissé lui est délivré. 


Pour accomplir la démarche, les coordonnées utiles :

[ Choisissez votre commune | Informations sur les adresses locales ]
*   	Préfecture
*   	Ambassade et consulat français à l'étranger
 	Ministère des affaires étrangères et européennes

----------


## DI_ANA

Délai de réponse 

L'administration dispose, à compter de la remise au postulant du récépissé, d'un délai maximum de 18 mois pour répondre à sa demande. 

Ce délai est réduit à 12 mois lorsqu'il justifie avoir sa résidence habituelle en France depuis au moins 10 ans à la date de la remise du récépissé. 

Ces délais peuvent être prolongés une fois, par décision motivée, pour 3 mois. 


Décision d'irrecevabilité 

Le ministre chargé des naturalisations examine si les conditions légales sont remplies. 

Si ce n'est pas le cas, il déclare la demande irrecevable. 

Sa décision motivée est notifiée à l'étranger par la préfecture ou le consulat. 

Si les motifs de l'irrecevabilité disparaissent, une nouvelle demande peut être déposée. 


Décision favorable à la demande 

Lorsque la demande est recevable, le ministre chargé des naturalisations peut accorder la naturalisation dans la nationalité française. 

L'intéressé est directement informé par un avis favorable de principe. 

Le décret de naturalisation est signé puis publié au Journal officiel de la République française. 

Le décret prend effet à la date de sa signature. 

Dès publication, un extrait du décret de naturalisation et une copie des actes de l'état civil français auquel il a donné lieu sont adressés au bénéficiaire par la préfecture ou le consulat.  


Ajournement de la demande 

Le ministre peut décider, par décision motivée, d'ajourner la demande en imposant un délai ou des conditions. 

Il peut s'agir par exemple d'un délai pour permettre au postulant son assimilation à la communauté nationale. 

Une fois le délai expiré, l'intéressé peut déposer une nouvelle demande de naturalisation. 


Rejet de la demande 

Même lorsque les conditions légales sont remplies, le ministre chargé des naturalisations peut refuser la demande. 

Sa décision motivée est notifiée à l'intéressé par la préfecture ou le consulat. 


Recours de l'étranger 

En cas de décision d'irrecevabilité, d'ajournement ou de rejet de sa demande de naturalisation, l'intéressé dispose d'un délai de 2 mois suivant la notification de cette décision pour former soit un recours gracieux auprès du ministre chargé des naturalisations, soit un recours contentieux devant le tribunal administratif de Nantes, quel que soit son lieu de domicile. 


Retrait d'un décret de naturalisation 

Le décret portant naturalisation peut être retiré sur avis conforme du Conseil d'Etat dans un délai d'un an à compter de sa publication au Journal officiel s'il apparaît que le requérant ne satisfait pas aux conditions légales. 

Si la décision a été obtenue par mensonge ou par fraude, le décret peut être retiré dans le délai de 2 ans à partir de leur découverte. 


Pour plus d'information, les services à contacter :

[ Choisissez votre commune | Informations sur les adresses locales ]
*   	Préfecture
*   	Ambassade et consulat français à l'étranger
 	Ministère des affaires étrangères et européennes


Ps.....Ketu te dhashe te gjitha informacionet e duhura dhe te sakta nga ana ligjore.

----------


## Kreksi

> E mund te dini  cfare shance ke ne france qe te marresh neshtetesine  duke patur titre de sejour  de tipit ETUDIANT ?
> Merci d avance


Kam nje pytje banale...

Me trego ju lutem; perse te duhet nenshtetesija ?

----------


## DI_ANA

"Nul ne peut être naturalisé s'il ne justifie de son assimilation à la communauté française, notamment par une connaissance suffisante, selon sa condition, de la langue française et des droits et devoirs conférés par la nationalité française."

Code Civil, Art. 21-24

----------


## pseudo

Ju falenderoj per pergjigjet , dhe vecanerisht falenderoj  perzemersisht Diane ,jeni shume e sjellshme dhe e gatshme per ti ndihmuar te gjithe.
Ju admiroj  per gjithcka qe shkruani.
Shpresoj te jete e mundur kjo puna e nenshtetesise se po mi lidh ca kembet.
Kemi degjuar shume thashetheme dhe situata kam degjuar qe eshte renduar aq shume qofte edhe per nje titre  te sejour de tipit etudiant me thane mbaje fort se se shpejti edhe nga keto nuk do leshohen me , sepse po jepen aq rrall dhe kur e ke ta konsiderosh sikur te kane dhene nje trofee.
Ndersa per nenshtetesine  kam degjaur qe duhet te kesh patjeter maredhenie pune  qe te ta japin.
Ndersa keta ne prefekture mezi se te  japin informacione , te presin me kembet e para dhe sa here qe vete  tjeter per tjetr te thone , nuk thone 2 here te njejten gje., me bene ca zbor me aktet e nenshtetesise jo duhet kjo  jo duhet ajo, ju kjo duhet e apostille  nga ambasada ketu ne franca, vete tek ambasada thote nuk ebejne me por e bejne ata ne shqiperi , vete prap  ne prefekture jo thote ajo duhet ambasada sepse pertojne te shikojne neper qitapet e tyre qe te shikojne se cfare duhet per cdo shtet me vete.
Budallalliqe te kesaj natyre , humbje kohe , nervash , para  dhe prap pritje dhe medyshje , thone qe dosjet studjohen cas par cas dhe asgje nuk  eshte  e qarte .

----------


## Dorontina

> Kam nje pytje banale...
> 
> Me trego ju lutem; perse te duhet nenshtetesija ?


nenshtetsia franqeze asht super je europian 100% krejt duke rujt shtetsin tende ke drejt ti kesh te dyja, une udhtoj me pasaport belge Boten ne ks e kam marr lejen ... :buzeqeshje: 

letra sot asht nji liri e madhe
tani nese ke problem ne ter boten franca e belgjika vjen ne dnihem deri presidenti mobilizohet per te ndihmu me pas pune padrejtesie ne vende tjera.une vetem nji telefon ja kam ba ambasades ne vendin ku isha fill ma kan dergu nji fals ne zyren ku me pengonin ne Ks.

-----------
*pseudo* informohu mir se nji koleg i imi e ka kry medicinen ne universitet ku punoj une dhe kerkoi nenshtetsin pasi gjeti pune ketu  por nuk ju pranu pse ? pse tjeter status ka studenti tjeter ai qe punun.
ai donte ta nrron statusin e sju pranu.
tani u martu dhe pas dy vite e mur nenshtetsin po ishte i zoti dhe i bente te gjitha punt vet ....

te uroj sukses dhe *te uroj nji mik te mir qe te dihmon me akte e jo me fjale*
---------------

----------


## pseudo

Pershendetje.
Me falni qe u bera kaq e bezdishme me pyetjet e mia .
A e dini si cfare kriteresh duhet te plotesosh qe te kerkosh titre de sejour per 10 vjet se po na del shpirti cdo vit duke nxjerre visa.
Ju falenderoj.

----------


## rigale

pseudo   ne cfare qyteti je

----------


## pseudo

> pseudo   ne cfare qyteti je


pse kjo pyetje?

----------


## Never Say Never

per kete çeshtje une kam shkruar ketu  dhe po bej nje kopje ngjitje ketu  :buzeqeshje: .
.....
DI_ANA e ka pershkruar shume qarte marrjen e nenshtetesise.
Kurse per sa i perket lejes se qendrimit duhet qe te besh nje kerkese per leje qendrimi salarié. Per kete duhet te kesh:
1. Nje promesse d'embauche écrite (nje premtim te shkruar punesimi (fjale per fjale)) nga nje firme franceze, e cila duhet te justifikoje faktin perse te puneson ty dhe perse nuk puneson nje francez per te njejtin post.
2. duhet te plotesosh ti dhe firma nje kontrate ku jepen rroga etj etj.
3. Shume e rendesishme por qe nuk shkruhet ne asnje vend => duhet te besh nje leter motivimi per je justifikuar PSENE?

ka dhe pika te tjera por keto jane me te rendesishmet ne mos gaboj. Nese ata te firmes tende mund te te sigurojne keto atehere gjerat jane me te thjeshta per ty.

nese ke pyetje te tjera mos hezito

@+

----------


## pseudo

[QUOTE=Never Say Never;1874515]per kete çeshtje une kam shkruar ketu  dhe po bej nje kopje ngjitje ketu  :buzeqeshje: .
.....
DI_ANA e ka pershkruar shume qarte marrjen e nenshtetesise.
Kurse per sa i perket lejes se qendrimit duhet qe te besh nje kerkese per leje qendrimi salarié. Per kete duhet te kesh:
1. Nje promesse d'embauche écrite (nje premtim te shkruar punesimi (fjale per fjale)) nga nje firme franceze, e cila duhet te justifikoje faktin perse te puneson ty dhe perse nuk puneson nje francez per te njejtin post.
2. duhet te plotesosh ti dhe firma nje kontrate ku jepen rroga etj etj.
3. Shume e rendesishme por qe nuk shkruhet ne asnje vend => duhet te besh nje leter motivimi per je justifikuar PSENE?

ka dhe pika te tjera por keto jane me te rendesishmet ne mos gaboj. Nese ata te firmes tende mund te te sigurojne keto atehere gjerat jane me te thjeshta per ty.

nese ke pyetje te tjera mos hezito

@+[
Te falenderoj perzemersisht.

----------

